# Please read.



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Guys.... I know this really isn't the most appropriate of forums to post this in, but....

I was in Haverhill District Court on Tuesday. I used the restroom and took off my academy class ring to wash my hands. For some reason, I forgot it on the sink. I saw two officers walk in as I was walking out. Fifteen minutes later, I realized it was gone and went back for it. Naturally, it was already gone. Obviously, I don't think the officers stole it, but if you were one of the guys that went in after me and picked it up, please message me. More than likely, it was an upstanding customer of the court that snatched it. This ring has significant value to me. Obviously it was expensive, but moreso than that, it represents a lifelong dream realized for me. If anyone has any info or comes across anyting that might help me reover it, I'd GREATLY appreciate it. I hate to even think that some dirtbag criminal is wearing or is even keeping as a souvenier something that I EARNED. I've already contacted pawn shops and am monitoring ebay. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Also keep an eye on Craigslist, either for someone trying to sell it or someone posting a "FOUND" ad. It might be good idea to post a lost ad on there with a reward. Good luck in any case.

Side note: I had never heard of an academy ring until now.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Also keep an eye on Craigslist, either for someone trying to sell it or someone posting a "FOUND" ad. It might be good idea to post a lost ad on there with a reward. Good luck in any case.
> 
> Side note: I had never heard of an academy ring until now.


Yeah... we have an opportunity to buy them at our own expense. It's not very popular, but I waited 6+ years and went through a lot to finally get on this job. I thank god every day of my life that I finally made it. I'm not married and have no kids, so this was kind of like my wedding ring (I know that's pathetic). So I decided to buy one. The State Police means everything to me, so I really hope I get this back. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

78thrifleman said:


> Yeah... we have an opportunity to buy them at our own expense. It's not very popular, but I waited 6+ years and went through a lot to finally get on this job. I thank god every day of my life that I finally made it. I'm not married and have no kids, so this was kind of like my wedding ring (I know that's pathetic). So I decided to buy one. The State Police means everything to me, so I really hope I get this back. Thanks for the advice.


Nothing pathetic about it; I thought I had lost my high school ring a few years ago (military school class rings are a big deal) and was sick about it for a few days before I realized my wife had put it somewhere else.

If you haven't already, be sure to leave your phone number with Haverhill PD. People bring all sorts of found stuff to our front desk and it just sits in a box unless someone claims it. A state police ring would probably catch their attention, but sometimes we just put stuff in the lost & found box without even looking at it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Like Delta says, that thing could be sitting anywhere. Even someone's desk.

I would get the word out to the court laisions, court officers, and anybody I knew in the courthouse.

There's always the chance someone found it and is waiting for somebody to come looking for it.



78thrifleman said:


> Guys.... I know this really isn't the most appropriate of forums to post this in, but....
> 
> I was in Haverhill District Court on Tuesday. I used the restroom and took off my academy class ring to wash my hands. For some reason, I forgot it on the sink. I saw two officers walk in as I was walking out. Fifteen minutes later, I realized it was gone and went back for it. Naturally, it was already gone. Obviously, I don't think the officers stole it, but if you were one of the guys that went in after me and picked it up, please message me. More than likely, it was an upstanding customer of the court that snatched it. This ring has significant value to me. Obviously it was expensive, but moreso than that, it represents a lifelong dream realized for me. If anyone has any info or comes across anyting that might help me reover it, I'd GREATLY appreciate it. I hate to even think that some dirtbag criminal is wearing or is even keeping as a souvenier something that I EARNED. I've already contacted pawn shops and am monitoring ebay. Thanks for your help.


So let's get down to basics...

Most courthouse bathrooms I've seen are not the nicest.

Could it be possible that the ring fell into a sink that had no grate over it?

Could it be sitting in the trap?


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

94c said:


> Like Delta says, that thing could be sitting anywhere. Even someone's desk.
> 
> I would get the word out to the court laisions, court officers, and anybody I knew in the courthouse.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I went back to the restroom and to get into more detail than most of you want to know...

I retraced my steps and my thoughts...
1) entered, put my court papers on a sink and went to a urinal. While doing my thing, thought to myself (I don't want to touch this thing to flush)
2) stopped, went to the sink and, (this is where things get fuzzy) took the ring off and put it on the soap dispenser. Dispensed soap and turned water on. Started washing hands and then thought (I hope they have towels and not the air dryer)
3) Looked behind me and saw only an air dryer. (Thought "shit").
4) Turned aound and "dried" my hands (actually wiping them on my arms)
5) Turned back and picked up my court papers. (By the way, I was there for a trial for A&B on a PO, Resist arrest, etc) 
6) left.

I came back and checked all of the sinks (no breaks, all drains properly secured. looked under sinks etc. This bathroom was EXCEPTIONALLY clean. I guess in the long run, the person that assaulted me wins. They might be found innocent or guilty, but ultimately, I lost what was most important to me.

I've spent 3 nights awake retracing my steps and tearing my house apart. I can tell you where i've been and what I've been doing for a long time and I still can't find this stupid thing. It's somewhere out there and I just hope one of you guys has it (even if I never get it back) than a scumbag.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

If you put it up on the soap dispenser then used it there is a good chance thats where it fell from depending on the type of soap dispensere that is. While you were pushing what ever lever you needed to to get the soap the ring might have fallen off then.? If you can recall what was under the soap dispenser that was there? Was there empty floor, or a trash can I see alot of trash cans under the soap dispensers to stop the soap leaking onto the floor. I agree with 94C and Delta though get back to the court house and put the word out there and talk to Haverhill PD and talk to them as well. I hope the best in your finding it. I lost my high school ring a couple years ago and eventhough it isn't the same it still sucks.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Hb13 said:


> If you put it up on the soap dispenser then used it there is a good chance thats where it fell from depending on the type of soap dispensere that is. While you were pushing what ever lever you needed to to get the soap the ring might have fallen off then.? If you can recall what was under the soap dispenser that was there? Was there empty floor, or a trash can I see alot of trash cans under the soap dispensers to stop the soap leaking onto the floor. I agree with 94C and Delta though get back to the court house and put the word out there and talk to Haverhill PD and talk to them as well. I hope the best in your finding it. I lost my high school ring a couple years ago and eventhough it isn't the same it still sucks.


Again, thanks for the suggestions,but I've been there. I am ANAL about the bathrooms in my house and this one was even cleaner. Nothing beneath the soap dispenser but tile floor. Believe me I've looked everywhere. This bathroom was BARE. There wasn't even a trash dispenser. I have the whole room mapped in my mind I've been there so much. I've contacted court officers, pawn shops, etc. I've found out that, somehow, even the Salem and Plaistow NH Police Detectives are looking out for this thing. I guess, if nothing else, thins reinforces why I got on this job... in the long run, if you're a cop, you're a cop, and that means every other cop out there is a brother and sister who cares about you. Thank you guys again. I contacted the ring company and it will cost me $175 for a replica. If it comes down to me having to do that, then maybe I'll change the inside inscription which I got when I graduated from "Trooper Mc*** my last name" to "Police Brotherhood" Thank you again.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

That's AWFUL.......... Hopefully it turns up brother.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Do you have a picture of it? 

And, on the off chance anyone sees some trash wearing it, do you want the finger too? Or just the ring. :twisted:


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Best of luck brother.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I feel for you, brother. The same thing happened to me one day in Chicopee Court, luckily a good Samaritan saw me leave the bathroom and ran after me and returned the ring. Good luck.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

5-0 said:


> Do you have a picture of it?
> 
> And, on the off chance anyone sees some trash wearing it, do you want the finger too? Or just the ring. :twisted:


No, i don't have a pic of it, and I'd actually like the whole hand and maybe the heart, too.

By the way, I reread a previous post and realized that I wrote that the bathroom didn't have a trash dispenser. No need to elaborate.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Wow, that is so horrible! I'm so sorry! Have you checked with all members of the janitorial staff? 

My husband once lost a Claddagh ring after he had taken it off in a school bathroom for the same reasons. He exhausted every avenue (lost and found, campus police, campus security, academic offices etc.) until he went to the janitors lounge a few days later. He tried to ask the remainder of the custodians about it (the ones who could not speak english as well). It turned out that one of them had put it under the cushion of the couch for safe keeping. My husband tried to ask him in broken spanish, then got a someone to translate. The gentleman popped with a big smile produced the ring, then wouldn't accept a reward. You might want to check with any staff of the courthouse you can even those who might be the most unlikely to have found it or those difficult to speak with. Good luck, though. I know how much it hurts when something that sentimentally valuable is missing.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Is there a lost and found in the court? Maybe someone or one of the officer that were in there after you turned it in or gave it to a court officer or something.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Some good samaritan at craigslist lost and found had this to say:

"I hope you never find it you fucking pig."

Under Covers <[email protected]>

Nice


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

78thrifleman said:


> Some good samaritan at craigslist lost and found had this to say:
> 
> "I hope you never find it you fucking pig."
> 
> ...


For some reason, I have the feeling that person will have a whole bunch of new friends with investment opportunities in Nigeria very shortly.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> For some reason, I have the feeling that person will have a whole bunch of new friends with investment opportunities in Nigeria very shortly.


I can't imagine using that e-mail address to sign up for some stuff by accident...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

5-0 said:


> I can't imagine using that e-mail address to sign up for some stuff by accident...


Hey...it's not my fault the e-mail address I use to sign up for information on Nigerian investments and special offers on Viagra happens to be extremely similar, and sometimes my fingers slip when I type fast.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I never realized how many free newsletters there are on the internet.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

HAHAHA! 5-0, you're sig is hilarious!

I wonder if this is the same guy.
http://outpersonals.com/view/4931508_95811.html


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I'm not getting the original back. However, the ring company told me I could get a replacement for $175. Not great... but definitely better than the hundreds more I spent for the original.

So, here's my question... the original had"Trooper ***" inscribed. This isn't going to be the original, so i don't plan to treat it as such. Afte all of the support I recieved on this board, as well as that of my former sergeant, I want to change the inscription to something that encompasses what all of this is all about. In other words, if someone digs me up in 200 years, "Trooper *****" won't mean anything in regards to our profession or our ultimate brotherhood to each other. SO, what would? Put some thought inpeople, because this ultimately will end up inscribed on the underside of my ring.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

78thrifleman said:


> I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I'm not getting the original back. However, the ring company told me I could get a replacement for $175. Not great... but definitely better than the hundreds more I spent for the original.
> 
> So, here's my question... the original had"Trooper ***" inscribed. This isn't going to be the original, so i don't plan to treat it as such. Afte all of the support I recieved on this board, as well as that of my former sergeant, I want to change the inscription to something that encompasses what all of this is all about. In other words, if someone digs me up in 200 years, "Trooper *****" won't mean anything in regards to our profession or our *ultimate brotherhood* to each other. SO, what would? Put some thought inpeople, because this ultimately will end up inscribed on the underside of my ring.


I think it'll pop up someday in some dirtbags pocket but I like what you wrote in this reply.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

78thrifleman said:


> I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I'm not getting the original back. However, the ring company told me I could get a replacement for $175. Not great... but definitely better than the hundreds more I spent for the original.
> 
> So, here's my question... the original had"Trooper ***" inscribed. This isn't going to be the original, so i don't plan to treat it as such. Afte all of the support I recieved on this board, as well as that of my former sergeant, I want to change the inscription to something that encompasses what all of this is all about. In other words, if someone digs me up in 200 years, "Trooper *****" won't mean anything in regards to our profession or our ultimate brotherhood to each other. SO, what would? Put some thought inpeople, because this ultimately will end up inscribed on the underside of my ring.


How about... 
"For others and my brothers" or "Sacrifice for Others and Brothers"
"So that others may live free, with liberty and protection" or "Freedom Liberty Protection"

Or go lymeric?
"I gave my nights so that they may have their rights"

Or possibly in light of recent legislation, go Breaveheart?
"They may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR DETAILS!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm going with Jap on this one. You have what would seem to be the best new inscription in your reply


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

How about; "Whoever steals this one, go fuck yourself"?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> How about; "Whoever steals this one, go fuck yourself"?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

An update on the ring:

8/16/2008 at 1600, a call comes into A Troop dispatch from a female informing them she has found a ring that says Massachusetts State Police 78th RTT. It was found outside of a restaurant in Salisbury (very vague??). They ask her to bring it to the Newbury Barracks and she refuses, but states that she will mail it to A Troop Headquarters. I ascertain her phone #... she didn't leave a name. I call her up and she tells me that she found it outside of this restaurant. I told her that I'm surpirsed beause I lost it in Haverhill. She tells me that she lives in Haverhill and she will leave it at the PD for me to pick up tomorow. 

My theory is that she has a dirtbag friend who found it, but didn't know what to do with it, so she convinced him or her to give it to her so that she could do thie right thing. (she told me her uncle is in the Secret Service and that if he ever lost his ring that she hoped someone would return it to him.)

Anyway, hopefully as of tomorrow, it will be safe and sound back on my finger to join what will soon be my newest addition of a wedding band. Thank God there are still some good people out there. Just when this job (and Howie Carr) starts making me bitter towards everything, a 17 year old girl restores SOME of my faith in people. And yes... she'll be going to the mall this week to spend her reward.

Thanks for all your help and kind words guys. Be safe.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Good for you bro.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

That is so friggin cool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Great news.....I hope she buys something nice for herself!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome. You worked hard for that ring, I am very happy that the ring was found!

Now for the debriefing, do whatever it takes not to lose it again!

I have the same problem with gloves. I always lose 1 glove in the winter. To the point I don't wear gloves anymore.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This is great news! St. Anthony came through! And congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

WOW Congrats, I guess all 17 year olds are not punks. You are probably correct though about one of her scumbag friends having it.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on both finding your ring and the engagement/soon to be marriage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Congrats on both finding your ring and the engagement/soon to be marriage.


+1


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That's wonderful, man!



> Just when this job (and Howie Carr) starts making me bitter towards everything, a 17 year old girl restores SOME of my faith in people.


What are the prospects of that happening again?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am so happy for you. It's kind of a miracle of sorts. What a great story.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

78th let us now when you actually get it back, crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

mtc said:


> I hope she really returns it, and isn't just yanking you.


78th has her phone number, so I tend to think she's legit. I can't imagine many teenagers have the stones necessary to call the police and admit you have property that's not yours and leave your real phone number.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Just to let you know, and put this thread to rest, it is safely back in my posession


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice ending brother


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Please post a picture of it.

I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats


----------

